# Silver Fox Babies!



## SilverFox79 (Mar 13, 2015)

First time rabbit breeder and my first time doe had six babies overnight last night! I was worried because it was day 30 and she had not done anything and then must have built her nest overnight. Both parents are black traditional Silver Fox Rabbits and it looks like there may be two or so blue ones in the babies. I emailed my buck's breeder and she said that most of hers have some silver in their background. 
So excited!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2015)

Congrats!  That is exciting, it's always fun to see what color the kits end up as!


----------



## SilverFox79 (Mar 17, 2015)

Do you feed your does any different food while they are nursing? Mine has free choice pellets, access to hay at all times and fresh veggies every morning. Not sure if I should switch to a baby bunny pellet or something like that.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 17, 2015)

no, what you are feeding sounds fine.  I have not heard of baby bunny pellets.  Just make sure that if you introduce new foods to do so slowly.


----------



## SilverFox79 (Mar 19, 2015)

Picture updates at one week old!


----------



## SilverFox79 (Mar 19, 2015)

And one of my doe and buck. The buck is not very good confimation and has a droopy ear but he is from a line of good meat producers and is very sweet and easy to handle. Not a fan of posing for pictures though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 19, 2015)

cute pictures!


----------



## SilverFox79 (Mar 26, 2015)

Two week update! I lost one at two days old but the other five are doing fabulously. From what I can see on from the post about sexing rabbits, I have two bucks and three does. I am concerned that it seemed so easy to tell that I must be doing it wrong


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2015)

we recheck as they get older just to make sure.


----------

